# 2005 Hunting Trip Info....



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd like to have any info re hunting in western ND. The area near the Mo and Ystone river are of interest.

I'd like to do a combo Pheasant/Deer trip. Are the rivers in that area navigable with a sled/jet combo?

Any info would be interested. Phone numbers of people I should contact would be helpful. Trying to put together a good trip for mysell and two kids.

Thank you

Dave Foss

[email protected]


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why in politics?


----------



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

Why politics. Just a stupid mistake.

duckwheat


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No problem just repost it in the open forum you'll get some help


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Come on MT, don't you know that everything in life is related to politics? :lol: .

IaHunter


----------

